# Samsung LN46A540P2FXZA, Ver. SS02



## dporter (Aug 21, 2011)

Can someone please give me some advice or technical knowledge on why my Samsung LN46A540P2FXZA, Ver. SS02, 2-1/2 years old, purchased from Sam's Club is doing this. This bar comes and goes. I have to turn tv on and off for it to go away but lately it's coming back way too often and staying on. It used to go away. The color of the bar changes depending on when it appears. It will stay that color and not change. Any advice will be greatly appreciated as we are 2 weeks away from football and don't have the cash to get a tv tech or buy another tv. I am attaching a pic to let you guys and girls see what I'm faced with.

Thank you in advance for checking out this thread,
David


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Tv Color splitter part behind TV needs to be change.I mean expensive part. Be ready to buy new TV. Also you can call local Tv repair for diagnostic test they might fix this issue.


----------

